# Ronnie Coleman...



## SuperFlex (Jan 5, 2006)

Anyone know what type of diet he follows? Not the HGH diet but food. High fat/protein/low carbs, complex carbs/low fat/high protein, or what?


----------



## Tha Don (Jan 6, 2006)

egg whites, flavoured gritts and cheese (but only in the off-season)


----------



## Arnold (Jan 6, 2006)

who cares?


----------



## GFR (Jan 6, 2006)

True story


----------



## NEW_IN_THE_GAME (Jan 6, 2006)

Just casue it work for Ronnie dont mean it will for you. His genetics are top notch, Low myo levels, and juice, as well as 20+ years of lifting. those 700 pound rear shrugs, and those 800 pound squats along with 2250 pound leg presses had something to do with it.


----------



## SuperFlex (Jan 6, 2006)

young d said:
			
		

> egg whites, flavoured gritts and cheese (but only in the off-season)


 
I have that vid too...


----------



## SuperFlex (Jan 6, 2006)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> who cares?


Me. I want to be just like him! He's my hero!!!


----------



## SuperFlex (Jan 6, 2006)

NEW_IN_THE_GAME said:
			
		

> Just casue it work for Ronnie dont mean it will for you. His genetics are top notch, Low myo levels, and juice, as well as 20+ years of lifting. those 700 pound rear shrugs, and those 800 pound squats along with 2250 pound leg presses had something to do with it.


 
I don't think I'd have a problem... Haven't you ever heard of not needing to re-invent the wheel, following in the footsteps of greatness, etc... Trust me when I say diet plays a massive roll in development. So why not follow the best of all time...


----------



## Arnold (Jan 6, 2006)

SuperFlex said:
			
		

> Me. I want to be just like him! He's my hero!!!



well, check his website.


----------



## NEW_IN_THE_GAME (Jan 6, 2006)

To you he is great. I mean he is awesome. i got one for ya tho. Go to this site, and check out these pics of Dennis James. I think he look massive.

http://www.dennis-james.com/home.htm
the page will load, then it will flash pics, he is awesome . well to me anyway.


----------



## SuperFlex (Jan 6, 2006)

NEW_IN_THE_GAME said:
			
		

> To you he is great. I mean he is awesome. i got one for ya tho. Go to this site, and check out these pics of Dennis James. I think he look massive.
> 
> http://www.dennis-james.com/home.htm
> the page will load, then it will flash pics, he is awesome . well to me anyway.


 
puss...


----------



## NEW_IN_THE_GAME (Jan 6, 2006)

I lie the way he trains and suck. plus he is like 7 years younger than ronnie. maybe he will do good. Dont get me wrong i like ronnie too. Ronnie, lou ferrigno, padilla,dennis james, and markus ruhl.


----------



## SuperFlex (Jan 6, 2006)

NEW_IN_THE_GAME said:
			
		

> I lie the way he trains and suck. plus he is like 7 years younger than ronnie. maybe he will do good. Dont get me wrong i like ronnie too. Ronnie, lou ferrigno, padilla,dennis james, and markus ruhl.


 
Ruhl is my boy...


----------



## Tough Old Man (Jan 6, 2006)

Can you imagine having all that LBM. He has to eat a ton to just keep what he has. What a food bill. I'll pass unless Robert makes me a 50/50 partner on I/M so I can afford it.


----------



## NEW_IN_THE_GAME (Jan 6, 2006)

lol


----------



## GFR (Jan 6, 2006)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> Can you imagine having all that LBM. He has to eat a ton to just keep what he has. What a food bill. I'll pass *unless Robert makes me a 50/50 partner on I/M* so I can afford it.


Please Rob never do this.


----------



## PWGriffin (Jan 6, 2006)

Coleman isn't a genetic God....it's 10,000 cals a day plus insulin (key) and HGH, plus a few grams of AAS a week.  I'm not sure he does anything different than alot of the other IFBB pros, maybe just been at it longer.


----------



## Tier (Jan 6, 2006)

HEY BUDDY he has a LIGHTWEIGHT diet, LIGHT WEIGHT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SuperFlex (Jan 6, 2006)

PWGriffin said:
			
		

> Coleman isn't a genetic God....it's 10,000 cals a day plus insulin (key) and HGH, plus a few grams of AAS a week. I'm not sure he does anything different than alot of the other IFBB pros, maybe just been at it longer.


 
Dude he's a FREAK...


----------



## fufu (Jan 7, 2006)

I don't really admire most of today's bodybuilders. Atleast the popular ones.


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 7, 2006)

SuperFlex said:
			
		

> Me. I want to be just like him! He's my hero!!!



youre gay dude.


----------



## SuperFlex (Jan 7, 2006)

juggernaut said:
			
		

> youre gay dude.


 
It's called sarcasm but yes I am. Wanna play with my balls?











See how that works genius...


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 8, 2006)

SuperFlex said:
			
		

> It's called sarcasm but yes I am. Wanna play with my balls?See how that works genius...



Dont try to hide the truth we all know about your secret.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 8, 2006)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> who cares?




I agree.  It isn't like there is anything to learn there or anything you can take away from it.

If you are really curious get one of his DVDs.  He talks about what he eats in them.  Outback steakhouse 2 times a day, some shitty diner near him home, eggs with grits and cheese, etc....crap.


----------



## BigBiceps (Jan 8, 2006)

Jay cutler is my hero.


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 8, 2006)

I'm a fan of the old school...Bill Pearl and Arnie. That's the physique I'm shooting for but a little sharper.


----------



## NEW_IN_THE_GAME (Jan 8, 2006)

My old favorites would have to be lou ferrigno, padilla, zane. I mean today has a few. Ronnie for sure i mean he will probly win the 2006 and set a record, then they will boot his ass. But I look more for dennis james, and markus ruhl.


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 8, 2006)

The more proportionate-the truer they seem. I dont like Coleman, Ruhl and all those the cartoon freaks. They dont make it achievable and it doesnt seem realistic. Theyre ridiculous. I'd rather run along Shawn Ray, Bob Paris and Zane. Theyre the best.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 8, 2006)

uh coleman, i don't know if the food matters more or the massive doses of steriods he washes it thru his bloodstream with.


----------



## SuperFlex (Jan 9, 2006)

Haters...


----------



## bigss75 (Jan 9, 2006)

He also eats bbq chicken and fries with kool aid. Has to be masterpiece bbq sauce though or you wont gain one once of muscle


----------



## brogers (Jan 9, 2006)

Little Wing said:
			
		

> uh coleman, i don't know if the food matters more or the massive doses of steriods he washes it thru his bloodstream with.


 
To answer your question, the food matters alot more, actually.


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 10, 2006)

brogers said:
			
		

> To answer your question, the food matters alot more, actually.



That's questionable.  I've heard of bodybuilders eating all kinds of garbage and still gaining plenty of mass because of their supplements.


----------



## Flex (Jan 10, 2006)

juggernaut said:
			
		

> I dont like Coleman, Ruhl and all those the cartoon freaks. They dont make it achievable and it doesnt seem realistic. Theyre ridiculous.




It's a Catch-22.

Of course they want to be as lean/proportionate as possible, but on the other hand everyone wants to see the biggest guys on stage. Pro BB wouldn't be very popular were these guys merely the size of average Joes in your hometown gym. 

p.s. They could care less whether their physique is "achievable" to you and "realistic" to you.


----------



## Flex (Jan 10, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I've heard of bodybuilders eating all kinds of garbage and still gaining plenty of mass because of their supplements.




It's more true than you think.


Quantity of cals is more important than quality of cals when your juicin' 
(to a certain extent of course)


----------



## ABLQ2 (Jan 10, 2006)

chicken and a baked potatoe.


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 10, 2006)

ABLQ2 said:
			
		

> chicken and a baked potatoe.



whats a potatoE?


----------

